# Strandkrabben als Köder?



## Cocu (21. Juni 2015)

Moin,

wir haben in letzter Zeit immer wieder beobachtet, dass die Dorsche, die wir vom Boot aus meist auf Gummifisch (Shaker 4,5") fangen, fast immer randvoll gefressen sind mit Strandkrabben (1-2 cm im Durchmesser). Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es Strandkrabben sind, hab leider gerade kein Bild zur Hand, aber sie sahen immer so ähnlich aus, nur ein bisschen kleiner eben.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob und wo es eventuell Nachbildungen solcher Strandkrabben gibt, z.B. aus Gummi? Die müssten aus meiner Sicht mal einen Versuch wert sein, aber ich konnte bisher einfach keine finden. Nur die normalen Krebsimitate, aber die sehen einer solchen Krabbe meiner Meinung nach nicht ähnlich genug.


----------



## Hawergetzi (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Strandkrabben als Köder?*

Suchst du vielleicht sowas wie die z.B. "Gulp Peeler Crab" von Berkley? |wavey:


----------



## rippi (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Strandkrabben als Köder?*



Hawergetzi schrieb:


> Suchst du vielleicht sowas wie die z.B. "Gulp Peeler Crab" von Berkley? |wavey:



Hast du mit denen wirklich schon was gefangen?


----------



## Hawergetzi (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Strandkrabben als Köder?*



rippi schrieb:


> Hast du mit denen wirklich schon was gefangen?



Jepp, aber nur akiv geführt bzw. schleifend vom treibenden vom Boot aus.


----------



## Justsu (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Strandkrabben als Köder?*

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Gummifisch in Orangetönen (z.B. Kopyto River 4" orange/glitter/schwarzer Rücken) relativ passiv geführt ein ausreichendes gutes Krabbenimitat darstellt. 

Die Farbe in Kombination mit einer langsamen Führung hart am Grund passt ins Beuteschema "Krabbe" und wird daher gefressen. Ich denke nicht, dass detailgetreuere Nachbildungen besser fangen. Tatsächlich habe ich persönlich mit Gummikrebsen ohne Schaufelschwanz bisher deutlich schlechter gefangen. Diese habe ich allerdings auch nicht in einem so kraftigen Orange, sonder in hellbraun/grünlich. Ob es jetzt an der Farbe liegt, oder ob der Schaufelschwanz noch einen zusätzlichen Reiz bietet kann ich nicht sagen. 

Die Dorsche die sich auf Krabben eingeschossen haben, scheint ihr ja auch erfolgreich mit euren Shakern zu fangen, insofern sag ich doch mal: "Alles Richtig gemacht!":m

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Cocu (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Strandkrabben als Köder?*



Hawergetzi schrieb:


> Suchst du vielleicht sowas wie die z.B. "Gulp Peeler Crab" von Berkley? |wavey:


Ja super, vielen Dank. 

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, wenn ich mir die hässlichen Dinger so anschaue, und überlege, wie ich diese wohl anködern könnte, dann verliere ich schon beim Gedanken daran das Vertrauen in einen Köder, den ich bisher nur hier einmal kurz im Netz gesehen habe. #q
Der Preis tut dann wohl noch sein übriges. ;-)

Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Hilfe. |wavey:


----------



## ragbar (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Strandkrabben als Köder?*

Ich habe diese hier benutzt:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...jsf?sid=s1541013689136&sourceRefKey=JScAZ1naF

konnte im direkten Vergleich mit den oben genannten Gummifischen nicht punkten.

Rücksprachen mit anderen Anglern, die ähnliche Köder am Dropshot gefischt haben, ergaben auch dasselbe:
Fische bevorzugen als Krabbenimitat eindeutig Gummifische, komisch, aber wahr.
Einige (kleinere) Fische habe ich auf dieses Imitat am Seitenzweig der Montage gefangen: 
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...rawfish-4-cm--1------brown-gold-glitter-.html

Dennoch, Gummifisch fängt eindeutig besser.

 Für Naturköderangler ist eine echte Strandkrabbe an der Steward-Montage beim Brandungsangeln aber eine echte Bank. Im Atlantik zu manchen Zeiten der beste Köder.


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Strandkrabben als Köder?*

Ich habe irgendwann mal Gummikrebse gekauft.  Weiß gar nicht, ob ich die aus einem Angelladen hatte...

Der Körper ist ungefähr 5 x 5 x 3 cm groß und zusätzlich die Arme und Scheren. Ich habe in den Körper von dem Krebs irgendwie einen stabilen Jigkopf gefrickelt um den Richtung Grund zu schicken. Die Dinger haben einen wahnsinnigen widerstand im Wasser weil sie so groß sind. 

Gefangen habe ich damit nichts. Macht auch keinen Spaß damit zu angeln.

Rot-schwarze Gummifische mit möglichst leichtem Jigkopf  sind für mich immer erste Wahl...


----------



## bgolli (24. Juni 2015)

Moinsen,

das perfekte Krebsimitat ist der Gummifrosch. Die beiden Beine imitieren die Krebsscheren perfekt.

Wenn ihr den in kurzen Sprüngen über Grund froggt, dann habt ihr nen Top Köder, wenn die Dorsche auf Krabben aus sind.

 Empfehlen kann ich diese hier, sind vom Gummi sehr langlebig:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/Sizmic-Toad

Viel Erfolg!


----------

